# Quiver Problems Fixed



## ngabowhunter (Sep 10, 2014)

I wanted to hunt with a quiver on my bow this year and I also wanted to give a Tree Shark a try on a deer this year. The problem that I had was that the Tree Shark was not going to fit in my quiver without repositioning all my other broadheads and this would put extra cuts in the foam, not to mention the huge cut the Tree Shark would make.


I have carried judo points in my quiver upside down before, but I didn't want to do that with the Tree Shark unless I had some kind of sheath on it. So, I made a Kydex sheath for it. It fits on nicely and locks into place.




I also have my arrows fletched with bright fletching and I use white reflective wraps. I'm not to fond of walking through the woods with all that white. Another hunter could mistake my fletching for a deer's tail and possibly mistake me for a deer.



I already had a fletching cover, but the feathers rubbing against it made a lot of noise when I shot. So, I designed a better one out of some camo fleece,  some elastic strap and a barrel lock off of an old coat. My daughter was kind enough so sew it up for me. 



The fletching cover works good. It stays put and is quiet. And the broadhead sheath will keep me from pulling a Bowhunter89.


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Sep 10, 2014)

That is a really nifty and clever idea, thanks for sharing. This is my first year using treesharks so I may well do the same thing.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 10, 2014)

Good idea!


----------



## bronco611 (Sep 11, 2014)

great idea of covering the tree sharks. As big as they are it would make a nasty cut if you tripped or slipped and fell on one. Smart thinking prior to learning the hard way.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 11, 2014)

Brilliant!


----------

